# العيب ديما فى الغير ..:(



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*دوما العيب من الغير*

مشكلة بسيطة 

شعر الزوج بان زوجته اصبحت ضعيفة السمع
وخوفا عليها ذهب للطبيب لاستشارته
فاجابه الطبيب 

كل مشكلة و ليها حل
بس علشان نفهم الوضع اكتر ممكن تعمل تجربة
ابعد عن مراتك 40 متر و كلمها بنبرة صوت عادية جدا 
لو مردتش قرب 30 متر و كلمها 
لو مردتش قرب 20 متر و كلمها 
لو مردتش قرب 10 متر وكلمها

وبالفعل
عاد الزوج للمنزل ووجد زوجته بالمطبخ 
: فابتعدعنها بمسافة 40 متر و قال بنبرة صوت عادية 
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
: فتقدم الزوج 30 متر و قال للمرة الثانية
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
: فتقدم الزوج 20 متر و قال للمرة الثالثة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
: فتقدم الزوج 10 متر و قال للمرة الرابعة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
فتقدم الزوج بالقرب من زوجته تماما
: و قال للمرة الخامسة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
: هنا قالت الزوجة بغضب
!!! للمرة الخامسة باقولك عاملة فراخ
*****
المراد من القصة
لماذا نفترض دوما وجود المشكلة فى الغير
و لا نراها فينا
لماذا نتوقع دوما العيب من الغير
و لا نراه فينا
عاشر الناس وعاملهم ليس لانهم كرماء
. بل لانك انت الكريم 

منقول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*

ميرسي يا قمر علي القصه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي القصه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## rose24 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*

*قصة حلوة ومعناها حلو وصحيح فعلا
شكرا عزيزي كاندي*


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*

*جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*



rose24 قال:


> *قصة حلوة ومعناها حلو وصحيح فعلا
> شكرا عزيزي كاندي*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*



abanoubchrist قال:


> *جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*

ميرسى يا كاندى
قصه جميله


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دوما العيب من الغير*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى
> قصه جميله



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

مشكلة بسيطة 

شعر الزوج بان زوجته اصبحت ضعيفة السمع
وخوفا عليها ذهب للطبيب لاستشارته
فاجابه الطبيب 

كل مشكلة و ليها حل
بس علشان نفهم الوضع اكتر ممكن تعمل تجربة
ابعد عن مراتك 40 متر و كلمها بنبرة صوت عادية جدا 
لو مردتش قرب 30 متر و كلمها 
لو مردتش قرب 20 متر و كلمها 
لو مردتش قرب 10 متر وكلمها

وبالفعل
عاد الزوج للمنزل ووجد زوجته بالمطبخ 
فابتعدعنها بمسافة 40 متر و قال بنبرة صوت عادية 
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
فتقدم الزوج 30 متر و قال للمرة الثانية
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
فتقدم الزوج 20 متر و قال للمرة الثالثة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
فتقدم الزوج 10 متر و قال للمرة الرابعة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
ولم ترد 
فتقدم الزوج بالقرب من زوجته تماما
 و قال للمرة الخامسة
حبيبتي عاملة لنا ايه على العشا
 هنا قالت الزوجة بغضب
للمرة الخامسة باقولك عاملة فراخ

المراد من القصة
لماذا نفترض دوما وجود المشكلة فى الغير
و لا نراها فينا
لماذا نتوقع دوما العيب من الغير
و لا نراه فينا
عاشر الناس وعاملهم ليس لانهم كرماء
 بل لانك انت الكريم ​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

حقا جوجو
هذة هى الطبيعة البشرية
ننظر لعيوب الاخرين ولا نلتفت لعيوبنا
وكما قال رب المجد
قبل ان تخرج القشة التى فى عين اخيك 
اخرج الخشبة التى فى عينك اولا
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

*فعلا هي دي طبيعه الانسان *
*انه الغلط دايما في الشخص اللي معاه مش فيه هو *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل جوجو *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## karkora (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

فعلا لازم نفحص نفسنا قبل مانبص لغيرنا لاننا بيبقي ساعات فينا العيب مرسي ليك قصه حلوه خالص وبتدل علي الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

فعلا مبقناش نشوف النقص اللى موجود بشخصياتنا ودايما نجيب العيب على غيرنا ......ميرررسى يا جوجو .. فكرة الموضوع جميله ربنا يباركك .


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



> لماذا نفترض دوما وجود المشكلة فى الغير
> و لا نراها فينا
> لماذا نتوقع دوما العيب من الغير
> و لا نراه فينا
> ...


*جبت من الاخر
ويارب تبقى معاملتنا كده فعلا مع الناس

ميرسى يا جوجو
*


----------



## artamisss (9 مايو 2008)

ايوة بس الراجل عمل بوصفه الدكتور 
 بس دكتور ذكى مووووووت

وفى الاخر طلع هو اللى عنده مشكله هههههههه كويس كويس اهه علشان يلحق نفسه بدرى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

*كلام سليم و للاسف فعلا الانسان أعمى 

مبيشوفش نفسة و يقعد يعيب فى الاخرين

مع انة ممكن يكون فية عيوب أكثر من الاخرين!!!

شـ،،ــكرا يا جوجو على الموضوع​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



> لماذا نفترض دوما وجود المشكلة فى الغير
> و لا نراها فينا
> لماذا نتوقع دوما العيب من الغير
> و لا نراه فينا
> ...



كلام جميل اوى ا

موضوع حلو بجد

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

كلامك صح يا جوجو
اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*

الهي ساعدني ان لا انظر الي عيب الاخرين بل انظر الي نفسي واطلب منك ان تصلح ما بداخلي

فمن انا لكي ادين غيري

ميرسي يا جوجو موضع رائع تسلم ايدك
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا جوجو
> 
> هذة هى الطبيعة البشرية
> ننظر لعيوب الاخرين ولا نلتفت لعيوبنا
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل *
*نورت يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا هي دي طبيعه الانسان *
> 
> *انه الغلط دايما في الشخص اللي معاه مش فيه هو *
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل جوجو *
> ...


*شكرا يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



karkora قال:


> فعلا لازم نفحص نفسنا قبل مانبص لغيرنا لاننا بيبقي ساعات فينا العيب مرسي ليك قصه حلوه خالص وبتدل علي الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*اشكرك على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



dona nabil قال:


> فعلا مبقناش نشوف النقص اللى موجود بشخصياتنا ودايما نجيب العيب على غيرنا ......ميرررسى يا جوجو .. فكرة الموضوع جميله ربنا يباركك .


 *ميرسى ليكى ولمرورك الجميل يا دونا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



vetaa قال:


> *جبت من الاخر*
> *ويارب تبقى معاملتنا كده فعلا مع الناس*
> 
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*


*اى خدمة  ياستى*
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

artamisss قال:


> ايوة بس الراجل عمل بوصفه الدكتور
> بس دكتور ذكى مووووووت
> 
> وفى الاخر طلع هو اللى عنده مشكله هههههههه كويس كويس اهه علشان يلحق نفسه بدرى


*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *كلام سليم و للاسف فعلا الانسان أعمى ​*
> 
> *مبيشوفش نفسة و يقعد يعيب فى الاخرين*​
> *مع انة ممكن يكون فية عيوب أكثر من الاخرين!!!*​
> ...


*شكرا ليك انت يا باشا على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى ا​
> 
> موضوع حلو بجد​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


*ميرسى يا كاندى *
*نورتى بمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كلامك صح يا جوجو​
> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا فينا ولمشاركتك الرائعة *
*نورتى بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: العيب ديما فى الغير ..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الهي ساعدني ان لا انظر الي عيب الاخرين بل انظر الي نفسي واطلب منك ان تصلح ما بداخلي​
> 
> 
> فمن انا لكي ادين غيري​
> ...


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا فينا ولمشاركتك الرائعة *
*نورتى بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

